# mgarret Soil Test Results



## mgarret87 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm new to real lawn care. My front lawn is right at 2,000ft and centipede. I was hoping you could possibly give me some ideas on what I need to do.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

This is a tough one. Centipede prefers a lower ph usually under 6. With as much calcium as you have in your soil, that might not be realistic to try to lower it. Use a balanced fertilizer like they recommended to bring up your P and K numbers. Also, you would benefit from some kind of iron application on a routine basis to get that optimal green. You can use milorganite or something similar if you would like to start with something easy to apply. Get comfortable with your spreader and settings.


----------

